# viper 5906 dome light



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

*viper 5904 dome light*

installed viper 5904v on '91 toyota celica. how can i make the dome light to work when the system arm and disarm the unit. which wire is to used to make this work? thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

91 Celica uses the door trigger with a relay to make the dome light work.
DOOR TRIGGER	RED/WHITE (-)	@ FUSEBOX	
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION	USE DOOR TRIGGER, (Requires Part #775 Relay)


----------

